# Spray tip size for cabinets



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

I am about to spray my cabinet doors with my 440i and am trying to decide on the best tip to use. I am looking at the 413 for latex enamel. I have never sprayed cabinet doors with an airless sprayer, only hvlp air sprayer. Can anyone tell me which tip may work best. Thanks!


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Titan synergy fine finish tip 671 210 or Graco fine finish tip FF210 (you will need the RAC X tip guard for the graco tip)


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

woodtradesman said:


> Titan synergy fine finish tip 671 210 or Graco fine finish tip FF210 (you will need the RAC X tip guard for the graco tip)



Thanks for the "Tip"!


----------



## sanders (May 18, 2010)

*tip*

I also think that 210 will work for ya. It depends if there is an old paint. If not you'd better use 420 or 517 first. 210 wont cover that much. Its just good for finish works.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't use 420 first. It might be funny at first but then you'll get hungry and Southpark will be on. You'll never finish.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

yep





Sorry I was playing with my settings and don't know how to delete a posting.


----------



## stelzerpainting (Feb 27, 2014)

210 Fine-Finish. If it's a lot of wide-open spaces, 310 Fine-Finish.


----------

